# Zippos for survival!



## Magus

Once,long ago I bought a case of disposable lighters and stored them in my kit and then promptly forgot about them,when I finially got around to checking my stash I found that most had leaked out the fuel or the little 0 rings had dry rotted and they stayed lit once you fired them!

Neither safe nor particuliarly useful,so to remedy this I bought two Zippos,a supply of fuel and a bunch of flints,they'll keep forever unless combined.

You might consider wrapping the base in Tennis racket handle tape for cold weather,it also goes great on those silly metal handled "survival"knives.


----------



## ke4sky

*Zippo Is Useful Tool*

Zippo lighters are a useful way to carry flint and steel to light up your cotton balls and petroleum jelly, so the lighter is useful even when out of fuel. Tuck a few spare flints under the felt in the fuel reservoir. In an emergency you could pick out the cotton packing and use it for tinder.

Zippo lighter fluid is aromatic mineral spirits or petroleum naptha which evaporates quickly in 3 or 4 days. If you wrap electrical tape around the lighter, this slows evaporation some, but turns the tape adhesive into a slipery goo. So a Zippo in your pocket requires regular refueling. If you keep a Zippo in your survival kit, do not fuel it for storage, but instead carry an extra tin or two of fuel in the kit.

Coleman stove fuel is mostly petroleum naptha and works well in Zippos also, but is more smoky than regular Zippo or Ronson lighter fuel. In an emergency gasoline can be used in a Zippo, but it is even more smoky and sooty than Coleman fuel. WikiAnswers - Can you use gasoline in a Zippo


----------



## Taylor335G

How much do Zippo lighters and fuel cost these days anyways?


----------



## Magus

A basic one can be had for about 20$ or less,fuel is 2.00 for a 6 month supply.
Two Zippos,twenty packs of flints and enough cans of fuel to fill out a 30 cal ammo can is about a ten year supply I calculate.

Chineese"zippos"can be had for as cheap as 5$,but they're steel and as soon as the plating/paint wears off they rust like crazy!decent enough for a day pack I suppose though.there's also a neat little thing called an eternal match made in japan which will light for a week off a filling and its small enough to keep on a keyring,add a 1/4" 0-ring and it becomes mostly waterproof.


----------



## AgentFlounder

I used to own a Zippo. Didn't seem as reliable as I expected and didn't work worth a darn in any kind of wind. Have tried those torch type lighters too. Pain to refill. A few years ago I got a new lighter from some mall store that sells pseudo antique stuff... interestingly enough the thing is awesome. Very reliable and lights in wind that would blow out anything else. Only problem is... I can't find a link, picture or anything so I guess this information is totally useless... oh well...


----------



## Homer_Simpson

good point about being able to use them as a flint and steel.

I have a zipo and fuel for it but don't have it filled, I also keep disposables, and the long ones for starting my grill, matches are in every kit. And I never go anywhere without my Swedish Fire Steel. 

I have about 4 different methods of starting fire in my kits, remember when you are in a situation where you may need to use these items you may find that one doesn't work for you so you better have another method


----------



## AgentFlounder

Quick look around -- zippos are going for ~ $15 for relatively plain ones online. I don't think the fuel is all that expensive (if you're not a smoker it lasts quite awhile)


----------



## 4Chillin

One bit of useful info about zippos that may come in handy. 

I always save the left over flint that is in bic lighters then stash them for use in my zippos. Most lighters have a good 1/4in flint left in it when they cash out. Just pry off the metal cover and flint wheel, but don't let it fly out to be lost.

A Zippo can be used as a little hand warmer too.

A Zippo can light a small room way better then a candle, its like a mini lantern. 

Wind proof lighters are a gimmick, I can get any lighter to light what I need. It's all in your technique. 

Wicks last so long, so long in fact I could not tell you how long. I have a zippo that is 10+ years old and has the same wick.

Zippos are a must have as either back up or main fire tool. You wont regret dropping the 20 bones.


----------



## endurance

Hmmm, I guess I'm suspect if you really have to refuel them every week. I've carried and used the same magnesium fire starter since the mid-90s and it still has probably 1,000 starts on left on it. Doesn't matter if it's wet, fuel doesn't evaporate, and cost about $9 at a preparedness expo. I have yet to refuel it, too.


----------



## AgentFlounder

I finally figured out what lighter it is. An IMCO Triplex Super 6700 made in Austria. Would pay full price for one of these than be paid to take a Zippo anytime, anywhere. Nothing is wind-PROOF but these are more wind resistant than anything I've seen. Very easy to operate, and very reliable to get a fire going.


----------



## sailaway

I was at the Zippo store in Meadville, Pa. back in January and bought one for my BOB, the other day when I checked it, it was dead. I was a little surprised but will refill it and keep the fuel can in the ready area. I also found a Zippo at the Habitat for Humanity Store for .25c. It was old but never used, the phone # on it was only 4 digits. I pit a flint and fluid in it and it work fine. The Zippo will always be just a back up though.


----------



## Canadian

I used to have a zippo and I found if you let it sit for a while all the fuel would evaporate. I have butane powered torch lighters now and I find them much more reliable. Still if you smoke or if you're just a fan of the zippo I understand. They are pretty cool. This guy used his zippo at Nakatomi Plaza to defeat his enemies.


----------



## sailaway

I called the Zippo Factory today, they have a life time warrenty on all of their lighters. It is free repair for ever. They prefer you send them UPS so they can be tracked. They pay the return postage.


----------



## Jason

I just posted in the tools thread about getting Craftsman tools at yard sales/flea markets and Sears honoring the guarantee and I believe Zippo is the same with their lifetime warranty. Even if you get a broken Zippo for a quarter at a yard sale, I THINK you can UPS it back as mentioned in this thread and they will repair or replace it at their disgression, no questions asked and no reciept needed.


----------



## xj35s

*Old scripto bi fill....vu-lighter*

I collect these old scripto lighters. You can fill the bottom and it will not evaporate. you turn it upside down and push a button to fill the upper chamber, which will evaporate out. Looks like a zippo on top under the cap. The flint wheel in on a small hollow tube that pulls up out of a hole. you unscrew the wheel and bottom of the tube to change the flint.

Both of these I've had for a long time. The one with black was $40 at an antique shop. The green one was $15 at a Garage sale. These were mostly promotional items free from manufacturers, or given for pure advertisemant. Some have bikini clad women some have fishing lures inside. Some even had nudes.

They're Called VU-lighters


----------



## Canadian

Very retro cool. Makes me want to start smoking and buy a deuce coupe.


----------



## xj35s

I just scored some nice small lighter fluid lighters. all for $5. The small one, a Pygmy made in Japan, has a tab with a hole for a necklace or short chain with a carabiner on the end. I filled them 5pm saturday night. I'll light them everyday at 5pm to see how many day's it takes to evaporate all the fluid. The lipstick lighter say's columbian twine on it. It holds about twice the amount of fluid as the pygmy.The zippo is old and beat up but seems to have a new wick and burns strong while blowing at it.


----------



## Canadian

Wow so small!


----------



## xj35s

The pygmy is good for three days clipped to my belt loop. it dried out in 1 day inside my pants pocket. The lipstick one has been in my desk drawer since I filled it and it just lit right up. I think if I put a little neoprene o-ring on it it'd last a very long time.

Why is the split pea the same price as the peanut??
Stainless Steel Peanut Lighterâ„¢


----------



## mrghostwalker

How long does the fuel last in the IMCO Triplex Super 6700? 
(I know it evaporates in the Zippo in a few days)


----------



## xj35s

*2 weeks?*

I think they'd last much more than a Zippo as there's much less air around the wick when not in use. The lid seals fairly tight. The cotton is fully enclosed by the screw cap. Check out the many different ones they make. cool list here...
Imco Cigarette Lighters

You can get 12 of them new right now for 34.90 plus $25 shipping in the U.S.A.

That's $5 each folks. How about a group buy? listed in 10/12/'08 but seems to be current?

WHOLESALE LOT OF 12 IMCO TRIPLEX SUPER 6700 LIGHTERS For Sale


----------



## youpock

Cheaper than dirt's got the aussie lighter:

ZWB-163 - Austrian Military Style Lighter Brand New Imported

Wally world also has simple, chrome, zippo(name brand) lighters for $10, they aren't displayed like how you would find them in a smoke shop but instead they are in zippo packaging. I couldn't find them on their website but almost every walmart I go into has them. I know this because I almost always buy one.. they are by the jewelry and stuff. haha figure it's better to have too many than not enough.


----------



## Claymore5150

Just an FYI, a Zippo lighter doesn't require Zippo or Ronson fluid.

The "boys" and I, back in my infantry days, used to see how "awesome" we could make our zippos....

JP8 (yeah, I know, right??), gasoline, coleman fuel (white fuel), kerosine, lamp oils, nail polish remover, denatured alcohol, everclear, moonshine, the list goes on and on. If it's liquid and somewhat flammable, it'll work in a zippo.

Trick - don't over fill it.....you'll get a rash wherever your lighter sits in your pocket...made that mistake a couple of times prepping for long field problems.

Pros - 
- It's a zippo, it can run on just about anything. FACT. Personally tested and got the rashes back in my younger days.
-You can do really cool Andrew Dice Clay stuff with it, then tell dirty nursery rhymes.
- If it's out of fluid and you're in the woods, it still throws sparks when you strike it, so you have spark...grab a fluff ball and spark that bad boy.
- Lights first time, every time (when it has fluid)...really does. If yours doesn't, send it to the company, they'll put it back to "spec" and it will when you get it back.
- $9 for one at the local mega-mart.
- You won't roast your thumb having it lit for more than 10 seconds which is flippin GREAT for the glam-metal power ballads in concert (unless you're in Rhode Island).

Cons - 
- It will run out of fuel after a few days but not an issue if it is part of your "routine".
- It will run out of flint....make sure to have more on hand at all times.
- It is NOT "child-proof". My next door neighbor's 5 yr old twins just about burnt their house down in NOV with a zippo. Strike and drop onto a mattress = bad juju. (big plus for kids wanting to see fire trucks, though).

It's all just a matter of personal preference, just like anything else. 
I prefer to carry the Zippo that my two daughters gave me. It's an Army zippo and has engraving on it, "To Daddy, Love Alley & Pip" Which in MY book adds at LEAST 10 cool points whether it starts a fire or not.


----------



## Jason

When I was in college I bought a zippo. We got these care packages from the college (we lived in the dorms on campus) that included a small bottle of Aqua Velva, which is, as Claymore put it above, "somewhat flammable". Camels tasted like cheap cologne but to a broke college kid it was a means to an end.


----------



## Magus

I've used denatured alcohol and pain thinner in a pinch in mine.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I think I'll just stick with my Blast Match.


----------



## backlash

I still have my Zippo that I bought in 73 on the USS Constellation.
Still works but I don't smoke any more so it just sits in a box with other stuff.


----------



## PS360

youpock said:


> Cheaper than dirt's got the *aussie* lighter:
> 
> ZWB-163 - *Austrian* Military Style Lighter Brand New Imported
> 
> -


Don't take this the wrong way, but your comment made me think of this.


----------



## Goblin

They would make valuable barter items in an extended SHTF!


----------



## Claymore5150

backlash said:


> I still have my Zippo that I bought in 73 on the USS Constellation.
> Still works but I don't smoke any more so it just sits in a box with other stuff.


Probably has some interesting stories and memories that go with it, too.


----------



## backlash

I keep the box locked.


----------



## Oatmealer

When camping or fishing I puff a tobacco pipe to keep the black flies away from my face when they are so fierce the deet wont cut it. Other than these special occasions, I do not smoke. But I always have my Zippo filled and in my pocket  it is part of my EDC. I keep a spare wick and 6 spare flints under the felt. I don't think I'll need to be replacing the wick in my lifetime though haha. The flints, wicks and fuel are extremely cost effective. $30 spread evenly throughout the 3 items will keep you stocked for many years, even with consistent and frequent use.


----------



## Magus

Drier sheets pinned to your hat will keep the flies and skeeters off.it masks the smell of dinner.


----------



## Oatmealer

Magus said:


> Drier sheets pinned to your hat will keep the flies and skeeters off.it masks the smell of dinner.


Wow I never knew that. Def going to try that one this spring. They get bad up in Maine! Thank you!


----------



## UncleJoe

That's a new one on me as well. I can hardly wait to try it out. :2thumb:


----------



## tac803

Having to find a way to keep fluid in a kit without it leaking all over everything has always been a quest for me. I finally hit on a solution that works for me, but ymmv. I took an empty eye drop bottle, took the labels off of it and wrote "lighter fluid" on it with black marker. It's been sitting for a couple of weeks now with no sign of the plastic deteriorating, and hasn't evaporated a drop. I would advise caution though, cause if somebody tries an eye lavage with lighter fluid, I'm thinking it isn't going to be a good outcome.


----------



## Oatmealer

tac803 said:


> Having to find a way to keep fluid in a kit without it leaking all over everything has always been a quest for me. I finally hit on a solution that works for me, but ymmv. I took an empty eye drop bottle, took the labels off of it and wrote "lighter fluid" on it with black marker. It's been sitting for a couple of weeks now with no sign of the plastic deteriorating, and hasn't evaporated a drop. I would advise caution though, cause if somebody tries an eye lavage with lighter fluid, I'm thinking it isn't going to be a good outcome.


That's a great idea. I think I will need to put that into use! (for my zippo, not my eyes)


----------



## cranky1

i still use my 25 year old zippo every day ( cause i smoke like a chimney). it lasts 2 1/2 to 3 weeks on a fill. working in the heavy duty trade a lot of us used to just hang the insides of it into a fuel tank with a wire. that diesel smokes a bit but fire is fire. you can even light a smoke with it when it is empty. don't leave home without one! cheers


----------

